# Obscure Lolcows



## BradyBunchFan (May 20, 2018)

Is there a board for obscure lolcows? Because I’m trying to look and cannot find one.

Thank you.


----------



## Cable 7 (May 20, 2018)

You're welcome


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 21, 2018)

Cable 7 said:


> You're welcome



Thank you. See, I thought there was a board titled Obscure Lolcows, so that’s why I was asking.

But it turns out that when I searched, no results showed up and all that was there were threads, no boards.


----------



## pitawilson (Feb 15, 2021)

Lisa Gaming. Troll prodigy who has managed to make the entire roblox playerbase seethe.


----------



## KifflomKween (Jul 13, 2021)

My obscure cow, a 55 year old sex pest Nottingham-Trent University lecturer and toilet photographer, just posted this masterpiece:






The blue thing is supposed to be a wall probably.
Link


----------

